
Qt's new open governance model - gregschlom
http://labs.qt.nokia.com/2011/05/20/open-governance-roles-and-responsibilities/
======
gregschlom
I find this very inspiring:

    
    
      [The maintainer's] duty: ensure that the codebase is *always* ready for beta.
    
    

There's really something to learn here.

